# What is your idea of Heaven.



## Bluesman (Oct 8, 2011)

When your time comes and you depart this world what do you think it will be like, how will it feel ? what will you see and how long will it last. Whats your idea of heaven? 

Definition: place where God lives; wonderful feeling. 

I saw a movie a few years ago called "American Beauty" in which one of the charaters discribes Heaven as thea most wonderful day in your life that last and last and last. In the movie the charater's heaven was simply to lay back on the grass in a park looking up at a big blue sky. I love the idea of this but what is your perception of heaven?


----------



## Phyllis (Oct 8, 2011)

I wrote a poem called _I Know,_ which begins, "I know what Heaven looks like..." and ends with "...you probably think it isn't fair  that I know what Heaven looks like, but I do, for I've been there."  I am reluctant to post it here, since it's now a song lyric with added chorus and melody and arrangement.  It will be recorded sometime next year.  I guess I can post it then, and you would see MY idea of what Heaven is.  My guess is that paradise is different for each of us.  If there is a Heaven, it may be whatever we want it to be.  My idea of Heaven might be YOUR idea of Hell, and vice versa.  So, it's a very personal thing, and it's doubtful you'd be interested in my Heaven any more than I'd be interested in yours if it differs much from my own.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe that the essence of our being is spirit and soul and that our true home is the world of spirit - of light. From it we newly emerge, from time to time, into another lifetime in physicality on the Earth plane, so that we may grow in wisdom and understanding of that world, until in the course of many lifetimes we slowly gradually return into the conscious awareness of our true nature. 

To me, life on the Earth is a school in which we grow and evolve. Each can only do this through learning from their own experiences.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Oct 8, 2011)

A place of perfect happiness.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 8, 2011)

All you can eat fried shrimp.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't believe it exists (no way of knowing really), but if it did, I like to think it would be a colossal, hovering island with excellent facilities. The foyer I imagine to be like the Hilton's, but with hundreds of rules behind the main desk: "Thou shalt not run by the pool", stuff like that. In my head, God looks and acts exactly like David Brent.   

Hell would be on the same island but on its underside, so the whole thing would look like a diamond-shaped piece of marble, Hell's main building being black marble and Heaven's white, kind of like the Taj Mahal and its unmade twin. The Devil I imagine to be a childish and mischievous prankster . . . Jonathan Ross seems about right.

Cooooool.


----------



## elite (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd be... well... Earth.

I mean, what's there not to like about our world other than ourselves and other people? Mosquitoes? Sour Medicine?

If I were to picture heaven, It'd have to be something like a filtered version of earth. Like a private server in a videogame or something with some extra privileges.

Otherwise, an alternate dimension where we are stripped of our mortal bodies and given eternal peace and pleasure? Sounds like drugs.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Oct 8, 2011)

The Beatific Vision, because it is orgasmic, and I like orgasms. Beatific vision - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Eastern Orthodox being rather antagonistic toward Western Christian rationalism and Western rationalism (atheist, agnostic, Western pagans etc.) in general, have an interesting tradition toward theology: it must be pursued in living action rather than mere opinion or cognitive, academic masturbation. That falls along similar lines to the Eastern Orthodox only making Bishops out of monks -- those in monasteries.



> The teaching of deification or _theosis_ in Eastern Orthodoxy refers to the attainment of _likeness of God_, _union with God_ and/or _reconciliation with God_. Deification has three stages in its process of transformation: _katharsis_, _theoria_, _theosis_. _Theosis_  as such is the goal, it is the purpose of life, and it is considered  achievable only through a synergy (or cooperation) between humans'  activities and God's uncreated energies (or operations).[SUP][34][/SUP][SUP][35][/SUP][SUP][36][/SUP] _Theosis_  is an important concept in Orthodox theology deriving from the fact  that Orthodox theology is of an explicitly mystical character. Theology  in the Eastern Orthodox church is what is derived from saints or mystics  of the tradition, and Eastern Orthodox consider that "_no one who does not follow the path of union with God can be a theologian_".[SUP][37][/SUP] In Eastern Orthodoxy, theology is not treated as an academic pursuit, but it is based on revelation (see gnosiology), meaning that Orthodox theology and its theologians are validated by ascetic pursuits, rather than academic degrees (i.e. scholasticism).[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP]


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Oct 8, 2011)

Addendum: Ecstasy of Saint Teresa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The _*Ecstasy of Saint Teresa*_...
> 
> The two central sculptural figures of the swooning nun and the angel with the spear derive from an episode described by Teresa of Avila,  a mystical cloistered Discalced Carmelite reformer and nun, in her  autobiography, ‘The Life of Teresa of Jesus’ (1515–1582). Her experience  of religious ecstasy in her encounter with the angel is described as  follows:
> I saw in his hand a long spear of gold, and at the iron's point there  seemed to be a little fire. He appeared to me to be thrusting it at  times into my heart, and to pierce my very entrails; when he drew it  out, he seemed to draw them out also, and to leave me all on fire with a  great love of God. The pain was so great, that it made me moan; and yet  so surpassing was the sweetness of this excessive pain, that I could  not wish to be rid of it. The soul is satisfied now with nothing less  than God. The pain is not bodily, but spiritual; though the body has its  share in it. It is a caressing of love so sweet which now takes place  between the soul and God, that I pray God of His goodness to make him  experience it who may think that I am lying.[SUP][4][/SUP]
> ​


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 8, 2011)

Seventy hormonal virgins _(female!!!)_


----------



## Rob (Oct 9, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> When your time comes and you depart this world what do you think it will be like, how will it feel ? what will you see and how long will it last.


You mean the actual departure? I guess to some extent it might depend on the manner of passing.

Someone I knew on another forum experienced death from a heart attack a few years ago, but they managed to bring him back. He wrote about his experience on the forum. Two things stick in my mind. The first is that he said no matter how many people are with you, it's a journey you make on your own. Second, he said that he experienced a feeling of great tranquillity as he slipped away. The experience left him with absolutely no fear of death. He's died since, and I hope it was just as calm and peaceful for him the second time around.

I researched drowning once, and came across something that talked about people who drowned feeling silly for having got into difficulties and drowned, almost embarrassed at having done so and what their friends or relatives would think of them. I assume this, too, was recounted by people they managed to resuscitate afterwards.



Bluesman said:


> Whats your idea of heaven?


I don't personally believe in a heaven, or afterlife, of any kind. To me, the body is the vehicle through which we experience life, and when it's done we're through. I don't believe in a soul, or in anything that persists beyond our physical body's experience.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 9, 2011)

great thread Bluesman.:cocksure:
heaven for me is the exact and same opposite of life on earth meaning that life will comprise people and animals, livingbeings, but the flow of living will be somethingn else , something I could only describe as undescribably exctatic..in fact no word could ever describe it as it would be something you will have to experience first and it could be only surrealy amasing well worth being born for I think.:fat:


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 9, 2011)

Courtjester said:


> I believe that the essence of our being is spirit and soul and that our true home is the world of spirit - of light. From it we newly emerge, from time to time, into another lifetime in physicality on the Earth plane, so that we may grow in wisdom and understanding of that world, until in the course of many lifetimes we slowly gradually return into the conscious awareness of our true nature.
> 
> To me, life on the Earth is a school in which we grow and evolve. Each can only do this through learning from their own experiences.



Most of the people i look up to in life the people who have inspired me and made me want to learn and understand this world have always had one thing in common more than any other. They have always at some point said that "We are here to learn" just what we are meant to learn i,m not sure or even why we are meant to learn but i do try to learn and understand for whatever reason. The rest i try not to think about to much as i can't seem to find an answer that sits well with me.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 9, 2011)

Bruno Spatola said:


> I don't believe it exists (no way of knowing really), but if it did, I like to think it would be a colossal, hovering island with excellent facilities. The foyer I imagine to be like the Hilton's, but with hundreds of rules behind the main desk: "Thou shalt not run by the pool", stuff like that. In my head, God looks and acts exactly like David Brent.
> 
> Hell would be on the same island but on its underside, so the whole thing would look like a diamond-shaped piece of marble, Hell's main building being black marble and Heaven's white, kind of like the Taj Mahal and its unmade twin. The Devil I imagine to be a childish and mischievous prankster . . . Jonathan Ross seems about right.
> 
> Cooooool.




Jonathan Ross as the devil cracks me up.... hahahahaha nice one Bruno a complex issue made simple and easy to take it.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 9, 2011)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> The Beatific Vision, because it is orgasmic, and I like orgasms. Beatific vision - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Eastern Orthodox being rather antagonistic toward Western Christian rationalism and Western rationalism (atheist, agnostic, Western pagans etc.) in general, have an interesting tradition toward theology: it must be pursued in living action rather than mere opinion or cognitive, academic masturbation. That falls along similar lines to the Eastern Orthodox only making Bishops out of monks -- those in monasteries.



This is like far out and just so on the point of something but what it means i have no idea? But i have to say congrats and ty for a wonderful contribution. Ty Writ i'll be watching your posts with more interest in future.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 9, 2011)

This is heaven or hell !! sounds like a moody place to me !! as always Mr Ox simple direct and to the point  ty


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 9, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> When your time comes and you depart this world what do you think it will be like, how will it feel ? what will you see and how long will it last. Whats your idea of heaven?
> 
> Definition: place where God lives; wonderful feeling.


The place where God lives? I believe that God is everywhere and in everything, including you and me and everybody and everything else. 

What about Heaven and Hell – are they really places anyone goes to? To me, they represent the various states of consciousness, which we create for ourselves and each other, in the here and now. Because we have freedom of choice, it always has been up to each individual whether to create a living hell for ourselves and those around us or to bring our own ideas of Heaven down to Earth in our daily lives. Throughout all lifetimes in physicality all souls are seeking consciousness expanding experiences that lead to an increase of their own understanding of God’s wisdom and truth as it expresses itself on the Earth plane.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 9, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> This is heaven or hell !! sounds like a moody place to me !! as always Mr Ox simple direct and to the point  ty


in my world, hell does not exist. it can't be if god is to be.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 9, 2011)

Nacian said:


> great thread Bluesman.:cocksure:
> 
> heaven for me is the exact and same opposite of life on earth meaning that life will comprise people and animals, livingbeings, but the flow of living will be somethingn else , something I could only describe as undescribably exctatic..in fact no word could ever describe it as it would be something you will have to experience first and it could be only surrealy amasing well worth being born for I think.:fat:



I couldn't agre more with point one! 

However, I don't share the view that anyone instantly becomes an Angel when passing over into our other world - what some people like to describe as Heaven. I believe that all life is about evolution into ever higher lifeforms and that we remain the same people we have been on this plane of life. The character we have thus far developed - for better or for worse - accompanies us into our other world and we bring it with us into every subsequent lifetime, so that we can work on improving it some more, as a natural part of the evolution of our individual consciousness and that of our whole race.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 9, 2011)

I like your interpretation Courtjester...this is my kind of evolution truly and you just rightly put your finger on it..beautifully in fact.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 9, 2011)

Angels sound like absolutely horrific looking creatures from what I've read, so if this stuff is all true, I really hope we don't turn into them -- well, I won't, I'm going to burn in Hell if it's true hehe, but the beautiful angels we see in films and paintings are just artist's interpretations, surely? That's what I thought anyway. . . .

No thanks! 

To add to my idea of Heaven: the island I mentioned would be floating in space, like the Deathstar.


----------



## garza (Oct 9, 2011)

When we die we shall be as we were before we were conceived.


----------



## Cran (Oct 9, 2011)

> Whats your idea of heaven?



No pain.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 9, 2011)

you made laugh Cran:friendly_wink:


----------



## Nacian (Oct 9, 2011)

garza said:


> When we die we shall be as we were before we were conceived.


and what was that garza, the before bit I mean?


----------



## garza (Oct 9, 2011)

We did not exist.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 9, 2011)

garza said:


> We did not exist.


Ah.
can you prove it though...haha..only joking.:adoration:


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 9, 2011)

I think there for i am 

As for me with wings and doing good deeds hmmmmmm ?

 I wonder if they have the blues music in heaven?

Where do we go when we die ? I would like to think we have a jolly good rest and be totally chilled out maybe watch a good movie with an Angel, maybe watch your life story over and see where you went wrong !!! 

Oh Lord that would be fun !!  Pass the popcorn and i didn't do that it wasn't the movie is wrong !!! hahahahaha


----------



## Nacian (Oct 9, 2011)

Bluesman where do you get your ideas from ...lol.
imagine watching your life and shouting at ''please don't do that...no no oh no no..don't!"!!''..trying to stop it from happening...lol


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 9, 2011)

Nacian said:


> Bluesman where do you get your ideas from ...lol.
> imagine watching your life and shouting at ''please don't do that...no no oh no no..don't!"!!''..trying to stop it from happening...lol



I'm tempted to say "it would funny as hell" but that wouldn't be quite right !! But it would be funny trying to deny all your wrong doings on earth !!

 She told me to do it i didn't know she was married !!

The man just gave me the money my gun had nothing to do with it !!

Oh yes i,m glad i'v lead a sheltered life and behaved myself phewwwwwwwwwwww.

At least that's my story and i'm sticking to it. Anyone know a good lawer in heaven ? Then again i huess there won't be many lawers who get to heaven !! hahaha


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words, Bluesman, but OX usually has the better posts, when he's not being backwards. 



The Backward OX said:


> Seventy hormonal virgins _(female!!!)_



Ox, I thought your only stipulation was that the person be dressed like a female? Just saying.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't actually believe in Heaven, but I've given it some thought.  Say, for example, you and a bunch of your friends were at the best party imaginable--excellent music, excellent company, excellent food and drink, excellent conversation, excellent everything.  Everything you want is there.  It's literally the greatest party you could possibly imagine.  Then, going along with this scenario, imagine you find out that this fantastic party is going to go on forever.  And you are never, ever allowed to leave.

I can't speak for everyone, but for me, that would severely dampen my enjoyment of said party.  Perfection is not compulsory.  How could it be?  And even if there is a choice, when the only alternative is eternal torture and damnation, that's not much of a choice.  Heaven or Hell?  Personally, I wouldn't want to spend eternity in either of them.


----------



## anisha_astrologer (Oct 10, 2011)

i think heaven is just an idea. man has always been motivated to do good for the prize of heaven. later they began to question this idea, and were justified in the fact that how long can you believe something to exist when it is not visible to your eyes. heaven can be an idea for the best thing that can ever happen to you.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 10, 2011)

Writ-with-Hand said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Bluesman, but OX usually has the better posts, when he's not being backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> Ox, I thought your only stipulation was that the person be dressed like a female? Just saying.




Jeez. A person can't say _anything_ around here. I'm a bit older and hopefully a bit wiser now.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 10, 2011)

anisha_astrologer said:


> i think heaven is just an idea. man has always been motivated to do good for the prize of heaven. later they began to question this idea, and were justified in the fact that how long can you believe something to exist when it is not visible to your eyes. heaven can be an idea for the best thing that can ever happen to you.



When you say the above and I point out - as I did earlier in this thread - that Heaven and Hell, to me, are states of consciousness and not places anyone actually goes to, you and I mean the same, don't you think?


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 10, 2011)

*Life On Earth*

I came across the following a moment ago:

Life on Earth is but a stopping place,
A pause in what’s to be,
A resting place along the road,
To sweet Eternity.

We all have different journeys,
Different paths along the way,
We all are meant to learn some things,
But are not meant to stay.

Our destination is a place
Far greater than we know.
For some the journey’s quicker,
For some the journey’s slow.

And when the journey finally ends,
We’ll claim a great reward. 
The joy of everlasting peace
And an end to earthly woes.


Anon.​


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 10, 2011)

Tiamat10 said:


> I don't actually believe in Heaven, but I've given it some thought. Say, for example, you and a bunch of your friends were at the best party imaginable--excellent music, excellent company, excellent food and drink, excellent conversation, excellent everything. Everything you want is there. It's literally the greatest party you could possibly imagine. Then, going along with this scenario, imagine you find out that this fantastic party is going to go on forever. And you are never, ever allowed to leave.



This brings to mind the German proverb ‘Nichts kann der Mensch schlechter vertragen als eine Reihe von guten Tagen’. Nothing is less agreeable to human beings than too many good days in a row. And that clearly shows up the need for the inevitable ups and downs of life which every human soul in its learning curve on the Earth plane has to experience.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 10, 2011)

Bluesman said:


> I think there for i am
> 
> As for me with wings and doing good deeds hmmmmmm ?
> 
> ...



I like your description but I don't think that's at all what happens upon our return into our other world. The learning continues there and because I love learning new things, I look forward to different types of doing so.


----------



## JosephB (Oct 10, 2011)

Tiamat10 said:


> I don't actually believe in Heaven, but I've given it some thought.  Say, for example, you and a bunch of your friends were at the best party imaginable--excellent music, excellent company, excellent food and drink, excellent conversation, excellent everything.  Everything you want is there.  It's literally the greatest party you could possibly imagine.  Then, going along with this scenario, imagine you find out that this fantastic party is going to go on forever.  And you are never, ever allowed to leave.
> 
> I can't speak for everyone, but for me, that would severely dampen my enjoyment of said party.  Perfection is not compulsory.  How could it be?  And even if there is a choice, when the only alternative is eternal torture and damnation, that's not much of a choice.  Heaven or Hell?  Personally, I wouldn't want to spend eternity in either of them.



That’s assuming that heaven is a place of forced perfection. It’s my understanding that it’s a place of joy, with no suffering. If that sort of perfection would make you suffer, then it can’t be that – and there certainly would be no joy in it for you. Otherwise, I don’t really try to imagine heaven as anything that can be fathomed. I'm not a big Bible quoter, but if you’re talking about the Christian view of heaven, this seems to speak to that: "The eye has not seen, nor ear heard, nor have entered into the heart of man the things which God has prepared for those who love Him."


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree with you.  Heaven, whether it's real or not, cannot be fathomed.  I'd say part of the reason behind this is that we can't truly wrap our brains around the concept of 'forever'.  We know what it means, of course, but we can't really grasp it.  We're too defined by time to do so (and I think it would be a terrifying concept to understand).  People often contemplate the 'forever' that comes after death, but what about the 'forever' that already passed before birth?  If anything, I would say that should give us some clue on what's coming.  Perfection and joy are far too ephemeral for me to believe they exist somewhere in a pure, unchanging state.  It just sounds like wishful thinking.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 11, 2011)

The more i see here what people say about this subject the more unsure i am about where we go and what happens when we pass on. It brings me back to my own feelings about this subject which is perhaps we should just be grateful for this life and enjoy it as much as we can in our own way. We all appricate different things in life weather it's the outdoors or for other's it's the arts or maybe even like me just sitting at the waters edge and a sunny day fishing and watching the world go by. Maybe it's not where we go but where we are and how we live it here and now and perhaps we should jut marvel at the beauty of this universe and leave the question of where we go untill we do go ?


----------



## MadBen (Oct 11, 2011)

I think that god pretty much is the universe (or multiverse). What is often referred to as angels or demons are to my mind the functional or defunct entities that represent the laws (like physics) and structure of the universe from the largest scale down to things like a hill or small forest. All of them are, as they are, either static or changing according to a pre-ordained flow around them.

Humans, I believe are the very essence of change. I think that actually is our purpose. Since, according to the bible, our ancestors seem to have chosen to do things their own way, we are now mortal and our powers are limited quite a bit.

I believe heaven isn't really meant as a place of rest, even though I am sure you can rest as much as you like if you need to. I think it is a state of higher physical existence, where, after being evaluated to be able to re-join with the glory of god, we can use our full powers once more to change the universe in accordance with god's will. The way I see it this life is like the life of a caterpillar that can become a butterfly if it had its fill of the right nourishment. I'm quite looking forward to the next stage, but this world isn't bad either. Life is good, no matter what stage


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 11, 2011)

I cannot – for the life of me – share the belief that a great many still seem to hold onto, that this life is a one-off thing. If that were true, then our earthly existence would be extremely unfair and unjust, when in reality it is anything but that.  Just take a closer look at our world and its people, and you cannot help but come to the conclusion that such a narrow view cannot be right. First, because it does not make any sense, and second, because that would not do justice to the preciousness and holiness that is contained in all life. The greatest draw-back to the belief of the one-off system is that it cannot explain the purpose and meaning of so much suffering in our world. How could the all-loving and all-knowing Wisdom of the Universal Intelligence of its Creator throw the kind of fate upon any of Its creatures and creations, which we and our world have had to endure, as far back as some kind of records exist?

The way I understand this life is that it is up to each individual soul to decide what we can and wish to believe. How does one tell a truth from a lie? It is really quite simple: if something makes sense and there is a resonance from the innermost core of our being, then our inner Self is giving us the message that what we are hearing is true; that then is our truth. It is also left to each one of us to come to terms with and make peace with our existence within the Universe. In my view, everything in our world is always at the highest point of its individual and collective evolution. And each one of us is the sum total of all the experiences we ever gathered, throughout many lifetimes. The only way we can understand this life is from the level of development our soul has reached, up to now.  

The way I perceive our present existence is that we are all here together, so that we can help each other find our own way back to our Source, to God – whoever and whatever that may mean to any one of us. Everybody is in need of developing their own personal philosophy of life, which supports and sustains them through the inevitable ups and downs that are a necessary part of every soul’s life learning. Those who have woken up to their true nature are called upon by the higher and Highest Forces in the whole of Creation to act as lightworkers and healers through building bridges between the religions and belief systems of our world. Fighting over the things that separate us has been the way of the past, but I believe we are here as peacemakers in search of and concentrating on that which we and they all have in common.


----------



## Tatham (Oct 11, 2011)

My idea of heaven is a really simple one: being reunited with family and friends and go to some warm place where you can just live out eternity. Nothing fancy then. That's what I'd like it to be. The Afterlife might hold a completely different enigma for us all. Ultimately, I can't understand the concept of becoming nothing. I have this conversation at work with my boss frequently; he always insists that when you die 'YOU DIE' and that's that. It would make everything utterly pointless, and that's no life (or death) for me.


----------



## MadBen (Oct 11, 2011)

@courtjester: There is lots of things we don't understand about life and death for that matter. I still believe there is just one life as the person you are right now. I think there is a reason for each person to be in the time and place they appear and if they can't make it there, it might be a different arrangement of individual parts that makes it at a different time. While sounding strange, there is two strong arguments for this hybrid theory (half collective and half individual nature of humans): First, when we are born we are not complete humans. A child raised by animals will ultimately become an animal because part of our humanity is other people and what makes them human. Second, our drive to procreate and pass on as much of our genetic (children) and spiritual/mental (students, followers) self. This drive would be irrelevant if we were truly only individuals.

I have high hopes for making it as the combination of parts I am right now. Going through several lives which I would each time forget would make me nothing but a pawn in a very cheap game. As I am now, which includes my memories, I will only live once and that is forever. I won't be satisfied with anything less


----------



## Rob (Oct 11, 2011)

Courtjester said:


> I cannot – for the life of me – share the belief that a great many still seem to hold onto, that this life is a one-off thing. If that were true, then our earthly existence would be extremely unfair and unjust, when in reality it is anything but that.  Just take a closer look at our world and its people, and you cannot help but come to the conclusion that such a narrow view cannot be right.


That's one of the fascinating things about the human condition, isn't it, that two human beings can look at the same world and come to such a different understanding of it. I don't see anything to suggest that this life is anything other than a one-off. It seems obvious to me.




Courtjester said:


> First, because it does not make any sense


To you, perhaps. To me it makes absolute sense.



Courtjester said:


> second, because that would not do justice to the preciousness and holiness that is contained in all life.


Why should there be any justice? Much of the animal kingdom ends up as food. Is there preciousness or holiness in that?



Courtjester said:


> The greatest draw-back to the belief of the one-off system is that it cannot explain the purpose and meaning of so much suffering in our world.


Hmmmmm. We're on a different page :friendly_wink:


----------



## Circle (Oct 12, 2011)

People who have had near-death experiences have said that they were surrounded by blissful light and filled with a feeling of serenity.  They do not want to go back into their bodies to the earthly.  As heavenly as this may seem it is still a long way from Heaven.  Heaven is a place far higher than this of perfect purity and beauty where everything is in harmony.  Harmony results from the lawfullness of conscious obedience to the Will of God, just as hell results from lawlessness and surrender to the 'ego' and self-will.  It is the place of which it is said, "a thousand years are as one day".


----------



## beanlord56 (Oct 12, 2011)

I like to think of how Gandalf described it in The Return of the King film (I'm not sure of the book; haven't read it yet). 

"Death is just another path... One that we all must take. The grey rain-curtain of this world rolls back, and all turns to silver glass... And then you see it. White shores... and beyond, a far green country under a swift sunrise. "


----------



## anisha_astrologer (Oct 22, 2011)

Courtjester said:


> When you say the above and I point out - as I did earlier in this thread - that Heaven and Hell, to me, are states of consciousness and not places anyone actually goes to, you and I mean the same, don't you think?


yes i think we derive our ideas from the same source but scripted in different words.


----------



## Courtjester (Oct 22, 2011)

anisha_astrologer said:


> yes i think we derive our ideas from the same source but scripted in different words.




That's a view I share entirely! I believe that God’s Divine wisdom has always presented itself to humankind in many and varied forms. To help us gain a better understanding of our world, it flows and works constantly through all manner of channels. 

This wide and Universal theatre
Presents more woeful pageants than the scene, wherein we play.
All the world’s a stage, and all the men and women merely players;
They have their exits and their entrances,
And one person, in their time, plays many parts.

From Shakespeare ‘As you like it’
​
The above is as good an example as any of this. Do you find it as astonishing as I do that it has taken so long until the meaning of wisdom, like the one above, to work its way through the layers of our collective consciousness? Have they not taken an incredibly long time – in Earth terms – until sufficient numbers of individual consciousnesses grasp what this life is all about? How much longer will it take until finally everybody benefits from what has been part of the knowledge of our world, in some cases for an incredibly long time? This most certainly applies to the concepts of God and the Universe.


I believe that everybody’s understanding of them is at least slightly different from that of anyone else. Before our Creator each one of us stands alone, but not as if in front of some kind of throne, the way God was presented to us in previous ages. The perception of what God means to us personally is something very intimate. It is different for each one of us, because it depends on the relationship we have thus far been able to establish with our Creator. Every soul is on the Earth plane so that it may search for a deeper understanding of the meaning and purpose of its own existence and that of all life. This can only be found by making an effort to peer behind the curtains and into the spiritual background of this life, especially its most profound processes, namely birth and death.


----------

